# كم قدرة محرك هذه الثلاجة؟؟؟



## اديب اديب (25 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم
اخواني الاعزاء 
اريد تغير محرك ثلاجة ولا ادري كم قدرة المحرك السابق
لكن حجم الثلاجة المدون عليها كالاتي

cross capacity
=
668liter
------------------------

capacity
=
683liter

ما المقصود بهذان الحجمان وكم هي قدرة المحرك الذي تحتاجه هذه الثلاجة؟؟؟؟


----------



## rewesh (25 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم
بالنسبه لقدره المحرك فهى تتناسب مع حجم الثلاجه بالقدم فمثلا الثلاجه 8ft يكون الضاغط 1/8 hp


----------



## رائد حمامرة (25 أغسطس 2010)

كنت قرات موضوعا مشابها لهذا الموضوع على الرابط التالي
اتمنى لكم الاستفادة

http://www.qariya.com/vb/showthread.php?t=28800


----------



## ayman.bishara (25 أغسطس 2010)




----------



## اديب اديب (29 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م عزت الشرقاوى (29 أغسطس 2010)

1/3 حصان


----------



## fokary (29 أغسطس 2010)

Capacity means total volume of refrigerator that includes internal and external volume.


but 


Gross capacity is a sum of all internal volume only
Note that volume is related to horse power of compressor but a nameplate of refrigerator includes rated input power which is a direct measure of compressor horse power
Example 
If power is 150 watt
so 
compressor horse power is 1/5 hp
because 
1hp equals .746 kw​


----------

